# Step 1 - COMPLETE



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just off the phone from John from INPUT who confirmed what we've all said about HbA1C. Also, he said that the hypo/BG swing is THE main criteria so I should be able to get one. Also, when I said I was under Proff Holt at Southampton, he said I'd be better off transferring to a new clinic such as Bournemouth!

Excellent  I'll definitely be looking in to moving clinic (again depending on where we move though), be in Bournemouth or elsewhere.

I am nto going to let this beat me!


----------



## vince13 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like sensible advice, Sam.......go get 'em girl !


----------



## bev (Jan 9, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

John at INPUT is the best!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's great news Sam! Hopefully Southampton will begin to see the light with you!


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2010)

Great news Sam at last 

go John x


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

so sam....Bournmouth very nice place to live aswell!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

If Input doesn't help I'd suggest an Ice hokey mask and whirling chainsaw. That would have the desired effect...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> If Input doesn't help I'd suggest an Ice hokey mask and whirling chainsaw. That would have the desired effect...



IF YOU DO THAT FOR ME I WILL SO PAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiv (Jan 9, 2010)

...then the police will raid your computer, find this thread and arrest you 

just sayin'


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

shiv said:


> ...then the police will raid your computer, find this thread and arrest you
> 
> just sayin'



yep but she could always claim insanity !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 9, 2010)

am64 said:


> yep but she could always claim insanity !



i'll plead insanity through lack of a pump


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

am64 said:


> yep but she could always claim insanity !



...or wildly swinging BG levels...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> IF YOU DO THAT FOR ME I WILL SO PAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Send the cheque to Broadmoor please!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2010)

Arf arf. 

Sam, good for you. So in support of you here. You are having one *rough* time. Thank goodness for good people.

xxoo


----------



## randomange (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Sam, I don't know if this will help, but one of the other girls who is starting on a pump with me soon went through all the pump application stuff at Cambridge, and she's going through all the training here, but she's recently moved to Manchester.  Our clinic is still happy to train her and everything, and then they'll shift her care to Manchester, so maybe if you do go to Bournemouth and get accepted there, moving away won't be so much of a problem? Good luck!


----------



## katie (Jan 11, 2010)

Come to Bournemouth and i'll introduce you to the Camel Bar


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 11, 2010)

katie said:


> Come to Bournemouth and i'll introduce you to the Camel Bar



ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff PLAN!


----------



## Nat (Jan 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> yep but she could always claim insanity !



Or a hypo!:


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 12, 2010)

Well done Sam!


----------

